# HMC30 Approximate availability?



## Smidgerine (Jun 2, 2007)

I've currently got 3 HR2Xs and 1 H2X and I've got a media closet and would like to have the HMC30. So, I was wondering when that is expected to come out.

With all of the interesting new hardware, I'm just trying to figure out what to do. I'm sort of in need for a new DVR, but I'm thinking that maybe I could just wait for the HMC. I've got Cat6 run everwhere, so the DECA doesn't seem to be any real benefit to me, but if I add another DVR, then my SWM-8 will need to be upgraded. But, if I wait for HMC, maybe I can just do everything at once.

So, is it expected to come out in the summer maybe? 

Any suggestions?

TIA,

Elliott


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At this point anyone who claims to know the answer to that is lying. All the people who really know would be fired for posting the info. 

On one hand, the DIRECTV HR20 was shown at CES '06 and appeared about eight months later. 

On the other hand, the first time we saw the DIRECTV Home Media Center (which was the first iteration of what's now the HMC30) was also CES '06. So it could be 8 months, it could be four years.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> At this point anyone who claims to know the answer to that is lying. All the people who really know would be fired for posting the info.
> 
> On one hand, the DIRECTV HR20 was shown at CES '06 and appeared about eight months later.
> 
> On the other hand, the first time we saw the DIRECTV Home Media Center (which was the first iteration of what's now the HMC30) was also CES '06. So it could be 8 months, it could be four years.


Hopefully sooner rather than later! :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Do we actually know anything concrete about the hardware yet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Do we actually know anything concrete about the hardware yet?


yeah, it's not even coming "soon". :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Ideally I'd like 4+ sat tuners (Actually record on them all at once), and the ability to have an internal RAID 1, though I HIGHLY doubt the last one lol


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeahhhhhh..... I wouldn't count on an internal RAID1, cool though it may be.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeahhhhhh..... I wouldn't count on an internal RAID1, cool though it may be.


Pessimist.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeahhhhhh..... I wouldn't count on an internal RAID1, cool though it may be.


RAID 1 with 2 of these drives: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227500 lol


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> Do we actually know anything concrete about the hardware yet?


That HMC30-700 appear to be Broadcom based (7038) judging by spooled FW.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> That HMC30-500 appear to be Broadcom based (7038) judging by spooled FW.


Do we know how many active tuners this will support? Just wondering if I should start investing in HR24s and H24s when they become available, or wait for the HMC30, *PROVIDING* you can record more than 2 channels at once on it.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> Do we know how many active tuners this will support? Just wondering if I should start investing in HR24s and H24s when they become available, or wait for the HMC30, *PROVIDING* you can record more than 2 channels at once on it.


The reports from CES listed the box at 5 tuners. That may/may not be the final count, but I think it's very safe to say the box will have more than two...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> The reports from CES listed the box at 5 tuners. That may/may not be the final count, but I think it's very safe to say the box will have more than two...


So 1 HMC30 with 3 H24s, and I could record 5 different shows at once while watching 3 more live shows on the H24s? All with MRV? That would be PERFECT!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> So 1 HMC30 with 3 H24s, and I could record 5 different shows at once while watching 3 more live shows on the H24s? All with MRV? That would be PERFECT!


Do you have a big family? That's A LOT of recording.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Do you have a big family? That's A LOT of recording.


No, mainly just me lol Yes, there are times when my HR20 has 2 or 3 conflicts that won't record because 2 things are already scheduled to record.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> No, mainly just me lol Yes, there are times when my HR20 has 2 or 3 conflicts that won't record because 2 things are already scheduled to record.


I thought I loved TV.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had 5 things recording at once. I could easily see a 5-tuner HMC30, a 2-tuner HR24 and a single tuner H24 on my account. DVRs on the two main TVs and receiver only with MRV connected to a TV/monitor in my bedroom.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the folks that went to CES this past year found that it may be available late this year or early next year. Other than that I don't think we've heard.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> On the other hand, the first time we saw the DIRECTV Home Media Center (which was the first iteration of what's now the HMC30) was also CES '06.


The original DIRECTV Home Media Center was introduced at the 2005 CES.

http://investor.directv.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=286505

A prototype/mock-up was shown at the Electronic House eXpo show in late February 2006.

http://hd.engadget.com/2006/04/03/directvs-pro-hd-dvr-d-hr20p/


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmm....wonder which box will show up first, the mythical DTivo or the HMC-30.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How you can compare, if HMC30 is getting FW regularly, but no one sign of DTivo box.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> How you can compare, if HMC30 is getting FW regularly, but no one sign of DTivo box.


Are you 100% sure about both of those statements?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, I'll post ASCII strings from HMC-30 FW, but you - picture(s) of new DTivo .


----------



## Smidgerine (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, I'm wanting one HMC-30, and one HR24 and then two H24s, which will cause me to need a SWM-16. But, I'd like DTV to give me a deal on all of it since my contract is now up.

I just refinished my upstairs with tile because my crazy dogs ate the carpet and when I hooked back up one of my DVRs, it seemed completely dead. I unplugged and replugged, tried it different places and nothing worked. I had to say I was kinda happy (LOL). I was thinking a new HR24 would be coming my way. I was so disheartened when the RBR brought it back up. I thought it was weird that RBR fixed it, but unplugging for a minute didn't.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Smidgerine said:


> I just refinished my upstairs with tile because my crazy dogs ate the carpet and when I hooked back up one of my DVRs, it seemed completely dead. I unplugged and replugged, tried it different places and nothing worked. I had to say I was kinda happy (LOL). I was thinking a new HR24 would be coming my way. I was so disheartened when the RBR brought it back up. I thought it was weird that RBR fixed it, but unplugging for a minute didn't.


You wouldn't get a HR24 anyway right now, as you're not in one of the test markets.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> OK, I'll post ASCII strings from HMC-30 FW, but you - picture(s) of new DTivo .


Wouldn't that be essentially the same as an HR23 or possibly HR24 with the addition of a TiVo logo?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Ortiz said:


> *I've had 5 things recording at once.* I could easily see a 5-tuner HMC30, a 2-tuner HR24 and a single tuner H24 on my account. DVRs on the two main TVs and receiver only with MRV connected to a TV/monitor in my bedroom.


I came close to that. Recorded four last week and watch a fifth.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Why the bump?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The model is coming ... soon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I think the folks that went to CES this past year found that it may be available late this year or early next year. Other than that I don't think we've heard.


Correct....and nothing new/changed since.

The left photo was the HMC30 prototype...the right photo was the client prototype...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And you shouldn't ask for DTV TiVo DVR if the HMC30 will be on a market soon.


----------



## s57061b (Jan 8, 2007)

First Part of 2011 HMC-30 with sin clients to feed other tvs unless the tv has the new RVU abilitys and then its straight coax to tv


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Wonder if DECA will be built in? The DECA boxes are hard to hide.


----------



## s57061b (Jan 8, 2007)

I asume it will be in the hmc 30


----------



## s57061b (Jan 8, 2007)

hearing about a device called a nomad that will allow user to move recorded content to a ipad, ipod etc


----------



## huskerdu (Sep 30, 2010)

Been looking for the appropriate thread to post. This looks like the best one. I have a neighbor that is testing a new DirecTV HD DVR Package that has not hit the market yet. She has a relative high up at DirecTV, I'm told. This equipment has been in DirecTV executive's homes for a couple of years. Anyway, the rep that is assisting her has "selected" 5 neighbors to jump on board with the program. Long story short (too late) I have a few questions for you guys (gals?). 

1) Is the HMC30 that you are talking about the likely mythical equipment that hasn't hit the market yet?
2) Any "gotchas" with DirecTV equipment? I'm currently a Dish Network subscriber.
3) Any questions that you would ask these guys if you were in my shoes?

I'm a gadget guy, so I decided to jump on board, but with some hesitation. Obviously, when someone approaches you with a too-cool-to-be-true offer, it usually is. I'm also not taken in easily by a scam and am treating this as a legitimate opportunity.

Any thoughts are appreciated. I'm having the equipment installed on September 30 at noon.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^

Sounds suspicious. Mainly the "This equipment has been in DirecTV executive's homes for a couple of years" part.

Let us know what you get if you can.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like her neighbors are getting her $500 in referrals. :lol:


----------



## huskerdu (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought about the referral part. The neighbor, I trust. She's been a teacher for two of my kids.

I'm curious if it is the HMC30, does that have a client "box" that sits at every TV? Kinda sucks for my wall mount TV's.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

huskerdu said:


> I thought about the referral part. The neighbor, I trust. She's been a teacher for two of my kids.
> 
> I'm curious if it is the HMC30, does that have a client "box" that sits at every TV? Kinda sucks for my wall mount TV's.


The HMC30 isn't a piece of "equipment has been in DirecTV executive's homes for a couple of years."


----------



## huskerdu (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, it turned out to be an HR24 system. In my opinion, not worth buying out my remaining Dish contract to switch over. Maybe later. Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

huskerdu said:


> Well, it turned out to be an HR24 system. In my opinion, not worth buying out my remaining Dish contract to switch over. Maybe later. Thanks for weighing in.


Looks like that word of mouth network isn't as reliable with detailed information as it used to be. 

HR24 is no surprise...an HMC30 would have been beyond a surprise.


----------



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Correct....and nothing new/changed since.
> 
> The left photo was the HMC30 prototype...the right photo was the client prototype...


Looks just like an HR24. Is it the exact same size?


----------

